# Texas Scramble Tips & Pointers



## ainley87simon (Apr 4, 2014)

I am playing in my first ever texas scramble tomorrow morning, I get the idea behind everyone drives off - you pick your best drive and every plays from there, then you you play the same approach and/or putt and the first put to drop counts as the score.

Are there any tips that can help with tactics or order of play, my fourball is made up of handicaps of 23, 23, 28 & 10 every must have 3 of there drivers used as a minimum. 

Do you have decide whose drive you will use before you drive of can you decide after seeing where they finish? (FORE RIGHT for me).

And tips or tactics that have worked for people in the past would be good to hear, I really am clueless about this format.


_

a87s


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 4, 2014)

Scrambles are good fun, try and get drives from each player used up as you go along so you can have a choice of drives at the last hole or so, otherwise you end having to use 1 persons drives and if they have been playing poorly you're in trouble...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 4, 2014)

you choose the drive after you've all played, having to use 3 drives each you may need to be a little tactical at some point you don't want to get to the stage where someone has all 3 drives to use with just a few holes to play.

Remember not to tap any putt in until you've all had a go!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 4, 2014)

If you putt up close DO NOT tap it in - mark it and allow your partners the chance with their putts.

If one player has played a good/safe shot that allows the other to take on more aggressive/risky shots.

Don't automatically take the best drive on the early holes. Consider if you have any poor drivers on your team and take what is a good drive by their standards even if someone else hit a better one. The last thing you want is for your worst driver of the ball to be standing on the 18th tee knowing that no matter what happens the team need to take his/her shot.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2014)

Texas Scrambles!!! 

Avoid like the plague, nothing but a slow round and, due to the handicap system used by most clubs of 10% of aggregate, a guaranteed win for the low handicapper.


Like mulligans and buggies these should have remained in USA.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Texas Scrambles!!! 

Avoid like the plague, nothing but a slow round and, due to the handicap system used by most clubs of 10% of aggregate, a guaranteed win for the low handicapper.


Like mulligans and buggies these should have remained in USA.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 100% Played in one, never again, waste of time!


----------



## cookelad (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't use expensive balls, as you'll be taking a lot more risks than normal 

I always like to get a banker in early, so if you've got someone who hits a lot of fairways get them to tee off first. 

Normally I'm the lowest in the team so I go last knowing that if needs be I can put an iron in the fairway or really give the driver some wellie!


----------



## Break90 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd say get the lowest hcp to play last where possible, so if one of the others plays a decent shot you've got your best player with a chance to maybe take a risk and go straight at the pin.  Also means that if the low hcp doesn't play a good shot you're not left with a higher hcp needing to pull something out of the bag. 

When putting, make sure you look at your partners putts, by the time the last person putts they should have a pretty good idea of what pace and line is required.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Texas Scrambles!!! 

Avoid like the plague, nothing but a slow round and, due to the handicap system used by most clubs of 10% of aggregate, a guaranteed win for the low handicapper.


Like mulligans and buggies these should have remained in USA.
		
Click to expand...

Low handicapper? Winning a scramble? 

Unheard of at my place. Last one I played in we had two 5s an 8 and a 9, so low enough, but we would have needed to shoot about 15 under, gross, to get in the top 5.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 4, 2014)

Good fun format, but don't expect it to be quick! It's not real golf either, so don't take it too seriously!

Make sure you keep on top of the '3 Drives per player' to avoid 'foul trouble' on the last couple of holes.

Don't tap in! Unless you are the last to have your first putt.

Enjoy!


----------



## Spuddy (Apr 4, 2014)

In ours the maximum handicap (team) is 6 so if you've 4 guys playing off say, 4,6,8 and 10 they will get 10% of (4+6+8+10)= 2.8 strokes.

if you've got 4x20 handicappers then they should get 10% of (20+20+20+20) =8 strokes which is rounded down to 6.

The first guys should be hitting every green in regulation with at least one ball whereas the other guys might struggle on a few holes yet the handicap difference is only 3.2.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 4, 2014)

At my previous club it was always mid-handicappers who won the TSs. They used 50% of lowest hcp + 10% of remaining 3 players.
I once played in a group of 1,5,5,5 hcps, we got 2 shots, 4 players of 15 would get 12 shots. Suffice to say we didn't win that one.

Best advice I have is; have the best player go last off the tee so he can decide whether to attack or play safe based on what's gone before, 
if a poor driver has a decent one in play use it, even if some others have hit really good shots, 
in terms of putting have the first person lag putt to guarantee the 2 putt and then everyone else attack,
if one drive is a long way further than everyone else, have someone go check it before everyone else picks their balls up, I know of a team where they thought they knew where the ball was but once they got up to it it wasn't their teams ball.

It's a fun comp' so enjoy it, and take a few shots on you maybe wouldn't normally.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2014)

Texas Scramble is a fun enjoyable fun game in this enjoyable fun hobby of ours 

It's a good laugh with lots of fun to be had without taking it serious 

My tip would be to enjoy it and have fun


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Texas Scrambles!!! 

Avoid like the plague, nothing but a slow round and, due to the handicap system used by most clubs of 10% of aggregate, a guaranteed win for the low handicapper.


Like mulligans and buggies these should have remained in USA.
		
Click to expand...




Maninblack4612 said:



			Agreed 100% Played in one, never again, waste of time!
		
Click to expand...

Absolute rubbish!  Scrambles are purely a fun format, not serious golf. And that is exactly what they are......fun!

To the OP... If the rules allow, I always think it is good practise to have your better putter(s) go last so they have 2 or 3 looks at how a putt breaks. But that is just my preference. 
And as for using peoples drives, another good tip is to try to get the weaker players drives used on short par 4's where even a bad one will allow others to still make the green or long par 5's where you can't get on it 2.

Enjoy....a fun format but can be a great laugh  :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 4, 2014)

How can you not enjoy Texas Scrambles ? great fun and can't see where slow play comes in, we won an SGU qualifier one a few weeks back where we now goto a final qualifier at Pitlochry with a chance to get to a Challenge Tour event Pro Am.

We scored 60.8 with handicaps of 4+6+12 so 2.2 ,to be honest it was blowing a gale as normal up here. The secert is to keep bogies of your card.

Some of mates play in them all the time in Opens and won a shed load of vouchers last season and there handicaps are 3,5,5 and 7, but they a couple of bombers which helps.

Just enjoy it and play well


----------



## Region3 (Apr 4, 2014)

If you're a longer hitter than the rest of your group and you want to use someone else's drive, tee off with an iron. It saves having to walk further on to fetch your ball


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 4, 2014)

Foxy's tip of NOT tapping in a tap in is VERY important. It is a natural thing to do but you must resist.
I have seen first time scramble players do this to howls from their partners.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 4, 2014)

Just enjoy it, its good fun.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Apr 4, 2014)

It's quite good fun to pretend you're about to tap it in - especially if the others have still got 3 go's from a few feet.

Texas scrambles are good fun. They tend to mix up handicap abilities quite well at my club, but this means you _can _occasionally end up with a really crap team if none can actually play to their handicap. Teams made up of four erratic bombers and flair players from cat's 1 and 2 tend to be dangerous.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 4, 2014)

Best one I played in had man, lady, senior and junior in the team and 4 drives to count


----------



## GB72 (Apr 4, 2014)

I played in my first one a few weeks ago, really enjoyed it and, as it happens, it was not a slow round either (pretty comparable to a normal 4 ball). 

My main advice would be to get everyone's drives out the way as soon as you can as it really takes the pressure off not to have to worry about having to get a good one in during the last 4 holes. Also, if you have a person who takes his putting line well off other people's then have him putt last so as he has had 3 looks at what it does and if all of the shots are wide of the green, have the person with the best short game pick the chip he fancies most. Other than that, just relax as it is fun and the least pressured form of golf there is (after all, who can have go at you for hitting a bad shot when they have a chance of hitting the same one only better). 

Just out of interest, our one was won by low handicappers (+1, 1 and 5) who beat my team by 1/100th of a stroke.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Absolute rubbish!  Scrambles are purely a fun format, not serious golf. And that is exactly what they are......fun!
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own, and why not, after all those that want to play this abomination are not doing me any harm.

We just seem to have a completely different idea of what constitutes fun.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Each to their own, and why not, after all those that want to play this abomination are not doing me any harm.

We just seem to have a completely different idea of what constitutes fun.
		
Click to expand...

Why is a scramble not fun then ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is a scramble not fun then ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't really want to get into a long debate as I don't have an issue with those of you that do enjoy a TS.

To me they are completely artificial, take too long as players collect balls from "unwanted" tee-shots etc; having first engaged in discussions over whose ball to take.

I could go on but there is no point as I  would appear to be in the minority.

To me the only scramble I find fun or interesting involves motor-bikes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't really want to get into a long debate as I don't have an issue with those of you that do enjoy a TS.

To me they are completely artificial, take too long as players collect balls from "unwanted" tee-shots etc; having first engaged in discussions over whose ball to take.

Icould go on but there is no point as I  would appear to be in the minority.

To me the only scramble I find fun or interesting involves motor-bikes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does take a bit more time but it doesn't seem to take more time than a regular 4 ball playing a medal 

You also mentioned it's only ever won by low handicappers - where as ours seem to be won by mid handicappers 

You called it abomination of a game - that's quite a strong word 

You could on about why it's not fun - that's why I asked the question - to see exactly why you have such strong negative feelings about a form of the game that is mainly used for "non serious" occasions. Do you take the hobby that serious ?


----------



## Scooby999 (Apr 4, 2014)

Great fun game once in a while. I would agree that the low handicappers tend to come out on top. It's a bit of a thinking game strengths and weaknesses of each player. Trying to balance the choice of drives is interesting, I enjoyed it because I like having a good risk reward shot.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You could on about why it's not fun - that's why I asked the question - to see exactly why you have such strong negative feelings about a form of the game that is mainly used for "non serious" occasions. Do you take the hobby that serious ?
		
Click to expand...

If and when you see me play you will realise that I could never be accused of taking golf seriously!

On the other points I could never envisage playing a medal in fourballs and the 10% rule should favour the low handicappers e.g.  2, 4, 4 & 5 handicaps receive 1.5 shots. 10, 12, 14 & 14 handicaps receive 5 shots. 
Which of those teams is receiving shots somewhere near their individual handicaps? Yet which of those teams, given four efforts at each shot is more likely to achieve the lower gross score on any given hole?

No sorry scrambles for me are best on a BSA Victor or Matchless Metisse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2014)

Scrambles are normally won (going by expirence )by .5 or 1 shot so it appears from what I have seen the mid-handicappers do well

Taking 5 shots off is a considerable amount.  

But again who wins it is immaterial as it's a non serious fun event in most golf courses 

And can't see why it's an abomination going by your reasons ? 

If they are really the only reasons they I'm amazed. Fine you might not like the format - some don't like other formats like 4somes etc but don't see them calling those forms "abominations"

Surely there must be other reasons to suggest it not be in this country ?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 4, 2014)

HOw can anyone not love this fun format of golf? I love playing it as it gives you the chance to just open the arms up and rip that driver, without having to worry about it.
I would agree with what has been said about it being a mid handicappers game. I am yet to find a 15 handicapper that can't hit shots like a 5 handicapper, the only problem is they can't do it on a regular basis. NOw get 4 of them together so only 1 out of 4 has to hit a good one, then you have got a team with a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Scrambles are normally won (going by expirence )by .5 or 1 shot so it appears from what I have seen the mid-handicappers do well

Taking 5 shots off is a considerable amount.  

But again who wins it is immaterial as it's a non serious fun event in most golf courses 

And can't see why it's an abomination going by your reasons ? 

If they are really the only reasons they I'm amazed. Fine you might not like the format - some don't like other formats like 4somes etc but don't see them calling those forms "abominations"

Surely there must be other reasons to suggest it not be in this country ?
		
Click to expand...

What is your issue?

I have stated that, if I had my way, this form of the game would never have been introduced over here. However, sadly it has and I accept that. If others wish to play it fine, that is their choice, I keep away from the club on the two occasions each year that we run this type of comp. As I am retired I have plenty of other opportunities to play.

Does not mean that, *in my opinion, *it is an abomination, something which I have heard attached to foursomes when it has been dismissed as "only half a game".

Horses for courses old chap!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			What is your issue?

I have stated that, if I had my way, this form of the game would never have been introduced over here. However, sadly it has and I accept that. If others wish to play it fine, that is their choice, I keep away from the club on the two occasions each year that we run this type of comp. As I am retired I have plenty of other opportunities to play.

Does not mean that, *in my opinion, *it is an abomination, something which I have heard attached to foursomes when it has been dismissed as "only half a game".

Horses for courses old chap!
		
Click to expand...


I'm just trying to find out your reason for suggesting it should have stayed in America and is an abomination ? 

I haven't heard that said about any other format personally 

I haven't witnessed such "hatred" of one format and I'm struggling to understand why hence why I ask for the reasons. 99.9% of people I play golf with or speak to love it and really enjoy it - it's massively popular with the start sheet filled within days

So can you tell me the reasons why it's such an abomination for you ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't really want to get into a long debate as I don't have an issue with those of you that do enjoy a TS.

To me they are completely artificial, take too long as players collect balls from "unwanted" tee-shots etc; having first engaged in discussions over whose ball to take.

I could go on but there is no point as I  would appear to be in the minority.

To me the only scramble I find fun or interesting involves motor-bikes.
		
Click to expand...

Agree that it is an 'artificial' game hence the reason I said it's not a serious format. If people play it properly there is no need for it to be any slower. You don't have to hold up play while you collect your ball, just hit another one then pick up your original as you walk past or while others are playing their shots. And as soon as someone has holed out the entire group can pick up and move on. 
As usual, it is down to people messing about that causes the slow play.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm just trying to find out your reason for suggesting it should have stayed in America and is an abomination ? 

I haven't heard that said about any other format personally 

I haven't witnessed such "hatred" of one format and I'm struggling to understand why hence why I ask for the reasons. 99.9% of people I play golf with or speak to love it and really enjoy it - it's massively popular with the start sheet filled within days

So can you tell me the reasons why it's such an abomination for you ?
		
Click to expand...


This is now getting tedious, both for me and, I am sure many others, so final answer :-

Artificial, I prefer matchplay as a form of golf, singles, foursomes or fourball.
Slow, although if people followed the advice of driveforshow this could be improved.
At our club not very popular when compared with other formats.

As I said in the interests of my fellow forumers I will be making no further comments on this thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you for the answers. Just clears it up for me - was just waiting for some horrific answer that made the format such hated format for you :thup:


----------

